# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Tategoi ginrin showa sampai 30 Juni jam 3 sore

## ronny

Ginrin showa 24 cm
Ginrin showa dg ginrin yg penuh
Ginrin showa ini dilelang dg starting price : 300 rb
Ginrin showa ini berkelipatan bebas
Ginrin showa ini di beri opsi bungkus : 900.000
Belum termasuk biaya kirim
5% Koi's
Selamat bertanding

----------


## DIGDO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DIGDO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

